# Small Cherry Bowls



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Took a little time off this week and finished turning my ornaments. Had 3 smallish bowl blanks so put'em on the lathe and turned them. First one is a shallow cherry bowl 8 1/2" across and a little over 3/4" deep. The next is a small bowl for like your keys or change. It is 4 1/4" across and 2 1/4" deep. Both are finished with Minwax Antique Oil.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

You must stop posting these works of art! You are making me look bad :'( 

Niced job again on this beauty.


----------

